# Thinking about Aquasoil



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, I have an established 40 gallon aquarium and I'm thinking about getting some aquasoil for it, but I have two problems. 

1. I have fish and shrimp in the tank, and I have read that aquasoil leeks ammonia into the water. So I need to find a way to not have an ammonia spike.

2. I have also read that it lowers the ph in the water. My tap waters ph is 6.4 and the tank water is 7.6 ( I have no idea why the ph is so different) do you think that would causes problems? 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I would get a large rubbermaid tub and let the Aquasoil soak in that for a couple weeks to get through the ammonia spike. Daily water changes and even an established filter of some kind would speed up the process. Check and recheck for a few days to make sure the spike is gone before putting it in the tank. Even then, I would give it a couple more days of checking and rechecking before adding the fish to the tank.
AS doesn't just drop the pH by 1 or 2 points, it's looking for a balance. It's been a while since I had AS, so I can't remember exactly what it buffers the pH down to, but it is somewhere in the low to mid 6 range. It also acts to soften the water. 
All fish and shrimp I've ever put in tanks with AS have done just fine.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you for the quick response, so what you are saying is to let it sit in a rubber maid tub and change the water in the tub until the ammonia is gone, correct? I was thinking that since it lowers the ph that it would actually help the difference in ph be less traumatic on the fish when i do water changes. Am I right on thinking that?


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes, just leave the AS in the rubbermaid tub until the ammonia is gone with frequent water changes. Yes on the second one too. If your pH out of the tap is already low and the tank water closely matches, then water changes should be easier on the fish. Just don't forget the dechlor.


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Make sure you don't rinse or wash the AS...it will turn into muck in a hurry. Add the AS dry to your container and slowly add water. 

I soaked mine in a bucket in some RO water for 2 weeks. No noticeable ammonia has been seen since I added it to the tank.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The Ammonia is there for a reason. Removing it is like scraping the paint off a new car. If you don't understand why it's there you may actually scrape it all and replace it with some kind of new paint which helpful folk will tell you is better.

The latest version of Amazonia lowers the pH down to hell. That is not a good thing like the presense of Ammonia.

If you are checking your pH using a cheap pH test kit from a pet store keep in mind that you are just looking at ballpark numbers. 

Hope this hobby is not too confusing for you already. There is more of that to come so keep it fun!


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

Hope this hobby is not too confusing for you already. There is more of that to come so keep it fun![/QUOTE]

Lol, I have been doing this hobby for almost 2 years and have had many times were i have been like " what" and I am sure I will have more, lol.


----------



## maxwellag (Jun 1, 2012)

I highly recommend Aquasoil. It's by far my favorite (and the best) substrate I have tried. One thing to keep in mind is that if you move around driftwood/stones/plants too much, the particles can crumble and make a muddy mess. Also, any time you add water (unless you do it extremely slowly) or move things around, it makes a little cloudy mud. It's no big deal after you first get it filled (super slowly).


----------



## superflame (Apr 24, 2012)

Use the bag and put it in on top of the soil when filling the water to avoid the ammonia spike and dusty particles. Aquasoil is good, but need to be careful.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I've added cups of AquaSoil to a tank already set up. I wouldn't add it to a tank with shrimp. 

When I changed out my substrate I took all my fish out and kept them in a Rubbermaid container with a HOB filter for 4 weeks until the spike was gone. That is a much safer way to do it. Not sure if your shrimp would walk away....


----------

